# Metformin and constipation ???



## wolfcub83 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good morning everyone , i have been on Metformin  for 3 months now and at first had the usuall upset tummy . This settled after a couple of weeks and the last month i have been really constipated  and developed a pain in my groin area. Went to GP and she said i have a possible hernea and sending me for an ultrasound and went away with some fybogel 2x daily ..... which to be honest  are doing nothing . has anyone else had constipation on Metformin ? my diet is very healthy and cant understand why im like this .


----------



## Manda1 (Dec 4, 2016)

I too have been on metformin for three months and have had numerous digestive problems such as indigestion, stomache acid and I go between constipation and urgency... I am hoping it will settle down but will mention it at my next appointment on the 19th x I think that I have read on here that it can cause upset stomachs


----------



## wolfcub83 (Dec 4, 2016)

Manda1 said:


> I too have been on metformin for three months and have had numerous digestive problems such as indigestion, stomache acid and I go between constipation and urgency... I am hoping it will settle down but will mention it at my next appointment on the 19th x I think that I have read on here that it can cause upset stomachs


hi . i have had the upset tummy at the beginning but nothing in the leaflet side effects does it mention constipation  . Hate this drug x


----------



## Manda1 (Dec 4, 2016)

I know love my stomach sounds like a washing machine at times but it doesn't say that on the pil either. Did you ask gp  about it ? I also have horrendous wind and I am sure that's metformin related too x


----------



## Ljc (Dec 4, 2016)

Manda1 said:


> I know love my stomach sounds like a washing machine at times but it doesn't say that on the pil either. Did you ask gp  about it ? I also have horrendous wind and I am sure that's metformin related too x


On here This med is commonly called metfartin  , when I was on it ,I think I must have been one of the few people it never um er affected.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 4, 2016)

I have not suffered the constipation but did diarrhoea to the point of having to carry spare clothing around.


----------



## wolfcub83 (Dec 4, 2016)

What a wonderful drug lol . I told my gp and to be honest just sent me away with fybogel .


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 4, 2016)

*Hi Wolfcub
Just to throw a spanner in the works over Metformin, I get the same symptoms as you but have never taken metformin in my life  because of kidney problems, I have only been on insulin, so it may not be the metformin causing the problem, get it checked out. *


----------



## wolfcub83 (Dec 4, 2016)

ukjohn said:


> *Hi Wolfcub
> Just to throw a spanner in the works over Metformin, I get the same symptoms as you but have never taken metformin in my life  because of kidney problems, I have only been on insulin, so it may not be the metformin causing the problem, get it checked out. *


Thanks  gp sending me for ultrasound so hopefully get to the bottom of it


----------



## BBarb (Dec 4, 2016)

Constipation does indeed seem to be (one of) the problems, and fybogel seems to be their only answer.  I ask myself - is this drug sooo very useful that its worth suffering all these side effects and is this another case of the cure being worse than the disease?  (I do know there is no cure as such, but I'm sure you get my gist).


----------



## wolfcub83 (Dec 4, 2016)

BBarb said:


> Constipation does indeed seem to be (one of) the problems, and fybogel seems to be their only answer.  I ask myself - is this drug sooo very useful that its worth suffering all these side effects and is this another case of the cure being worse than the disease?  (I do know there is no cure as such, but I'm sure you get my gist).


Thanks and agreed :/ I feel worse in the last couple of weeks  which is sad as I was starting to feel wonderful .


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 4, 2016)

wolfcub83 said:


> Thanks  gp sending me for ultrasound so hopefully get to the bottom of it



*I like that wolfcub...
Get to the  BOTTOM of it *


----------



## wolfcub83 (Dec 4, 2016)

ukjohn said:


> *I like that wolfcub...
> Get to the  BOTTOM of it *


Lol got to have a sense of humour or I'd be rocking in a corner


----------



## pippaandben (Dec 4, 2016)

I  the version of metformin you take is not the longer acting one then ask your Dr for that as it can sort out a lot of stomach related problems


----------



## wolfcub83 (Dec 4, 2016)

pippaandben said:


> I  the version of metformin you take is not the longer acting one then ask your Dr for that as it can sort out a lot of stomach related problems


Thanks it's a good idea and will mention it


----------

